# Belgian Malinois with a brindle coat



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

I just got a new Mal puppy and was wondering if anyone knew about the Brindle coat. I've been told that it means he is not a full blooded Malinois. What do you all think? Mom and Dad are trained K-9 unit dogs and the brindle color came from Dad. I saw both parents and they are definitely Mals. We are also supposed to get papers within the month, though I'm just being curious about the coat color.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Dutch Shepherds have the brindle coat, and I am not an expert on the subject, but I was told the only difference between a Dutchie and a Mali is the coat colour.

Maybe somebody who knows better, can chime in


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you! I'll have to look into that more! I attached a picture of Mom and Dad. Now could this mean that Mom is a Mal and Dad is a Dutch?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Could be a "throw back" or it's a Dutch Shepherd.

"If a dog represented as a Malinios is brindle (clear stripes of different colored hair) it is probably a Dutch Shepherd Dog or a mixed breed, although the possibility exists that it is a "throwback" to a common continental shepherd ancestor."
Belgian Malinois


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Dad looks like a dutchie to me. Should be an interesting mix.


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you both! So I wonder if the puppies will be considered mixed or if the will be represented with the breed associated with the matching coat color since that's the only difference between the "breeds". Or maybe there is a more under lining difference since they decided to make a new name. Six pups turned out fawn the other three brindle. Quite interesting! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, father looks Dutch. So what papers are they sending you if it is a mix? I am personally obsessed with brindle and wish the GSD could still throw it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

Papers don't matter to much to me but since I'm curious now I just called the breeder and she said he will be papered as a purebred Dutch and that the fawn pups with be papered as purebred Mals. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

This is common in knpv lines. The dog will be registered likely in the dutch working dog registry. Some are also registerable with the the fci depending on the parents.


----------

